# a young green terror and severum together?



## vjayshutterbug (Jun 17, 2005)

So, my best friend has set up a nice south american 75 tank with two groups of schooling tetras(lemon and black skirt), a few raphael catsfish, and much to my surprise...a red shoulder severum (about 2.5in) and a green terror (about 2in). Will this last long term in your opinion? It has surprised me thus far that the two cichlids have gotten along very well thus far. They either ignore each other, or if they do see each other, they just hang out together....no chasing...nothing. 
I think the fact the green terror is a slow grower and that the severum is slightly bigger works in the favor of peace for now. But will this be a long term thing in you opinion? Both fish are awesome, and I keep advising him to maybe keep a spare 55 gallon for the severum handy just in case? 
What do you all think? Does this have maybe a 50/50 chance of working longterm?
Thanks.


----------



## hessels92 (Mar 15, 2010)

Is the green terror male? Female GT's FROM MY EXPERIENCE are quite well behaved. However with maturing and all of the growing you will never no till an adult size. But for no make sure u have a hospital tank and keep watch 

Hope this helps


----------



## vjayshutterbug (Jun 17, 2005)

hessels92 said:


> Is the green terror male? Female GT's FROM MY EXPERIENCE are quite well behaved. However with maturing and all of the growing you will never no till an adult size. But for no make sure u have a hospital tank and keep watch
> 
> Hope this helps


thanks! Can you tell the sex at only 2 inches? I didnt think you could.


----------



## hessels92 (Mar 15, 2010)

post pics if possible, its hard but yes males have pointed fins females more rounded, males can start to develop a hump as well from only small sizes


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I've kept GTs and Sevs together without issue. This is totally dependant on the individual fishes temperments, but since they are juvies there is a much better chance of this working long term. They will definately need a larger tank in the near future to keep them out of each others way and help to keep aggression down.


----------



## vjayshutterbug (Jun 17, 2005)

hessels92 said:


> post pics if possible, its hard but yes males have pointed fins females more rounded, males can start to develop a hump as well from only small sizes


hmmm...it might be a female GT. Has beautiful coloring, but no sign of a hump and the fins arent particularly pointed. You sure its just not too early to tell? I will try to post pics, but the GT hardly stops moving...haha.


----------



## vjayshutterbug (Jun 17, 2005)

Joels fish said:


> I've kept GTs and Sevs together without issue. This is totally dependant on the individual fishes temperments, but since they are juvies there is a much better chance of this working long term. They will definately need a larger tank in the near future to keep them out of each others way and help to keep aggression down.


 Are you kidding me? a larger tank than 75? For two fish that probably wont get bigger than 8-9 inches? (according to lots of sites on the internet? haha) 
The more I read and try to learn on the internet, the more I am convinced that fish-keeping is a very subjective hobby. Everyone seems to have differing opinions. This very site (in the library section) says you can keep a jaquar cichlid in a 75. Now I KNOW that cant be right..


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, fish keeping is a very subjective hobby. I like to stock light, and give my fish plenty of swimming room. Other people don't have a problem keeping thier fish in a cramped tank. For them it's more about owning a fish, rather than trying to keep the fish in the best possible conditions they are able to reasonably afford. If some one can not keep a fish in an adequately sized tank, they should be looking to keep a smaller species instead.

Both a rotkiel severum and a gold saum will grow over 8 inches TL. There's a photo of an 8+ inch rotkiel severum in the link below, and I've personally seen a few 11-12 inch gold saums. It's a pitty Blair doesn't post here anymore, as he really was the first rottie owner on the forum. Here's a link to one of his last posts, with lots of photos, which among other things he mentions his rottie is outgrowing his 75 gallon tank, and that he's looking to upgrade to a 6 footer for it.

75 Update-Major prune and 'scape. Rottie is getting too big!


----------



## vjayshutterbug (Jun 17, 2005)

DeadFishFloating said:


> Yes, fish keeping is a very subjective hobby. I like to stock light, and give my fish plenty of swimming room. Other people don't have a problem keeping thier fish in a cramped tank. For them it's more about owning a fish, rather than trying to keep the fish in the best possible conditions they are able to reasonably afford. If some one can not keep a fish in an adequately sized tank, they should be looking to keep a smaller species instead.
> 
> Both a rotkiel severum and a gold saum will grow over 8 inches TL. There's a photo of an 8+ inch rotkiel severum in the link below, and I've personally seen a few 11-12 inch gold saums. It's a pitty Blair doesn't post here anymore, as he really was the first rottie owner on the forum. Here's a link to one of his last posts, with lots of photos, which among other things he mentions his rottie is outgrowing his 75 gallon tank, and that he's looking to upgrade to a 6 footer for it.
> 
> 75 Update-Major prune and 'scape. Rottie is getting too big!


well I agree with you, sir.
So, I will tell him he either needs to get a 125 or take either the GT or Severum back? Might be a tough choice if he feels like he cant buy a new tank at the moment. Its a shame really and I feel responible, because the "research" I did for him on the internet indicated that BOTH would be fine in a 75. I feel stupid.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Your friend doesn't have to remove a fish right away. Currently they're both small, and a 75 gallon tank is perfectly suitable as a growout tank for another 6 months. Your friend might be able to save a bit each week towards a 125 gallon tank and equipment.


----------



## vjayshutterbug (Jun 17, 2005)

so may I ask you this? According to the cookie cutter area of this site, they say you can keep a Jaquar cichlid in a 75....and I know they get HUGE....and they also say you can a Texas cichlid and a PAIR of T-bar cichlids in a 75. I know Texas cichlids get HUGE as well, and you can have them with a pair of T-bar cichlids that get to be 6 inches each? Do you personally agree with this?


----------



## hessels92 (Mar 15, 2010)

no i dont, only time is if they are by themselves, i still don't agree tho.

Gt's also are SUPER agressive and need more space to establish suitable territories to have tank mates


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

My old GT was a pacifist until around 9in. Then he claimed most of a 125g and ruled it with an iron fist. Mean SOB. Biggest personality change I have ever seen in a fish. He lived up to the "terror" part of his name for sure. Died trying to eat a 5in Raph cat.


----------

